# „Voice Activated Dialing“_ Neue oder alte Masche???



## christianmicha (16 Juni 2008)

Neue oder alte Masche_„Voice Activated Dialing“ ?

Am 11.06.08 abends anonymer Anruf auf mein Festnetz-Telefon (kein CLIP): Ich wurde mit meinem Namen begrüßt und sofort danach (umgeschaltet auf eine Bandstimme) aufgefordert, zum Abruf einer wichtigen Mitteilung „laut und deutlich JA“ zu sagen. Habe (wie immer bei Telefon-Belästigern) wortlos aufgelegt.
Gibt es dazu schon Erfahrungen/Beiträge? Habe hier im Forum leider noch nichts gefunden, auch kein passendes Suchwort…
Vielen Dank für evt. Links o.ä. und beste Grüße!


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Juni 2008)

*AW: „Voice Activated Dialing“_ Neue oder alte Masche???*

VoiceWebOne AG

"Wunderwerk" der Technik.
Erhielt 2007 den Innovationspreis des Landes BW.


----------



## christianmicha (16 Juni 2008)

*AW: „Voice Activated Dialing“_ Neue oder alte Masche???*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> VoiceWebOne AG
> 
> "Wunderwerk" der Technik.
> Erhielt 2007 den Innovationspreis des Landes BW.



Danke für den Hinweis!
Auch die hier oft genannte Firma mcn hat - ohne sie verdächtigen zu wollen -  langjährige Erfahrungen mit „Sprachgesteuerten Mehrwertdiensten“.
Wie auch immer. Ich bezweifle, dass mich dieser Mensch aus reiner christlicher Nächstenliebe angerufen hat. Irgend ein (lohnendes) Ziel war ja wohl per Sprachbefehl anvisiert…


----------



## christianmicha (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: „Voice Activated Dialing“_ Neue oder alte Masche???*

PS: Eben rief zur Abwechslung mal eine Firma „Glöckle“ an.
Gegen diese Seuche ist offenbar kein Kraut gewachsen, es wird immer schlimmer!


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: „Voice Activated Dialing“_ Neue oder alte Masche???*

Wollte Glöckle dir etwas von der Klassenlotterie andrehen? Telefonwerbung dafür ist seit dem 1.1. verboten!

Beschwere dich: Referat 86 - Regierungspräsidium Karlsruhe

Landesrecht BW: § 8 LottStVtrAG BW 2008 | Landesnorm Baden-Württemberg | - Lotterieeinnehmer | Gesetz zur Ausführung des Staatsvertrags zum Glücksspielwesen in Deutschland (Ausführungsgesetz ... | gültig ab: 08.03.2008

Oh-oh...

Die Unterschiede zwischen skl.de/le/gloeckle und skl.de sind bezeichnend.


@Mods: Bitte passend verschieben.


----------



## christianmicha (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: „Voice Activated Dialing“_ Neue oder alte Masche???*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wollte Glöckle dir etwas von der Klassenlotterie andrehen?...



Weiß ich doch nicht! Habe doch nicht "laut und deutlich JA" gesagt!
Und übrigens:
Natürlich zittern und schlottern Glücksbringer und Konsorten zusammen mit ihren saftig mitverdienenden ehrbaren Rechtsanwälten Tag und Nacht (und das schon seit Jahren) in panischer Angst vor der geballten Übermacht unserer Schutzengel, als da sind:
Bundesnetzagentur, Verbraucherschützer, Datenschützer, Wettbewerbshüter, Staatsanwälte, Wirtschaftskripo, Amtsrichter, Regierungspräsidien usw.
Und immer dran denken (von der VZ dringend empfohlen, sponsoring by Deutsche Post?): Beschwerden, Widersprüche und sonstigen Schriftwechsel immer per Einschreiben/Rückschein! Warum eigentlich? Macht nichts, man hat ja sonst nichts zu tun…
Es könnte auch sein, dass sich Glücksbringer & Co. über unsere o.g. Schutzengel (auch seit Jahren) schlicht und einfach totlachen, oder?:roll:


----------



## christianmicha (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: „Voice Activated Dialing“_ Neue oder alte Masche???*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wollte Glöckle dir etwas von der Klassenlotterie andrehen?...


Sorry, Verwechslung!
Die Glöckle-Dame sagte wie üblich „Sie oder Ihre Frau haben doch neulich an einem Gewinnspiel teilgenommen…“ (hatten wir natürlich nicht!), dann habe ich aufgelegt.
Bei unseren Schutzengeln (s.o.) sitzen eine Menge Leute in ihren unkündbaren Sesseln  und warten auf ihre Pensionierung (und nebenbei auf unsere Beschwerden, zum Abheften!)…


----------

